# Filling cracks in Cutting boards



## Woodworker 101 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi,

I have a crack in a cutting board that I'm making and I just wanted to know how to fill it.

Can anyone tell me what I should use to fill it?

Here is a picture:









I have been on other forums and they say use epoxy resin, but i'm not sure if it is food safe or not.

Many thanks,

Jackson


----------



## habs (Mar 22, 2012)

You could take some saw dust and mix it with the glue you used n fill it. You'll still see it but it won't wash out if you use titebond 3.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

From here the crack looks more like a broken edge .
Is that what it is ?
If so , how deep is it , and how thick is the board .


----------



## Woodworker 101 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi Manuaka Jock,

What do you mean by broken edge?

The gap is 2mm deep.

Thanks.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

broken edge = 
a bit broke off the edge or near the edge of the strip of wood . 
or ,
the strip was not fully machined before assembly 


Anyway , how how thick is the cutting board ?


----------



## Woodworker 101 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks,

It's 19mm thick and is made out of Tasmanian Oak.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Woodworker101 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> It's 19mm thick and is made out of Tasmanian Oak.


As others have said , epoxy resin will fill the void , as will CA ( superglue).
or , 
you could take the board down 2 mil to 17mm


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

That is not a crack, just a piece of the natural edge of a board which was not cut off prior to assembly.

I would fill with epoxy. You will see the defect in the board but at least there will not be a space to catch food particles.

Epoxy, CA, yellow glue should all food safe when cured.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

It appears to me it's a resinous substance. Whether a resin, a crack or other, rip it out on the TS and glue the joint.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

SandburRanch said:


> It appears to me it's a resinous substance. Whether a resin, a crack or other, rip it out on the TS and glue the joint.


That is what i was thinking. Rip out the bad spot and glue the two pieces back together.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

SandburRanch said:


> It appears to me it's a resinous substance. Whether a resin, a crack or other, rip it out on the TS and glue the joint.


Yep , looks that way .

'Tasmanian Oak' is a name given to a few gumtrees . Some machine well , others do not . Some have voids , resin pockets , areas of flakey grain .

'Victorian Ash' is a name given to a few gumtrees . Some machine well , others do not . Some have voids , resin pockets , areas of flakey grain .

Other names are also used


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

looks like a pitch pocket. anyway, we never fill the faces of cutting boards. the knife is certain to hit it and chip it sometime. cut it out and reglue is my recommendation.


----------

